# Degu living alone



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive been looking at adopting a degu that's been at my local [email protected] shop for the last couple of months but I have some questions.

The degu was taken back to the store because it was getting attacked and bitten by his cage mates and the shop is trying to get it adopted alone. I asked if it would ever be able to live with another degu and they said they have tried 3 or 4 times and it ended badly each time so no. Would a degu living alone end up with any kind of issues and basically would it be bored?

Secondly what is a good size cage for a degu? I was looking at something like this All Metal Large Red Green Two Tier Ferret Rat Degu Chinchilla Cage New | eBay
and add a few wooden shelfs and a wooden box for its bed. Is this too small or a perfect size?

I really want to give this degu a chance as its been there for months now.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Metal...pplies_Small_Animals&var=&hash=item64204fda64


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Ive been looking at adopting a degu that's been at my local [email protected] shop for the last couple of months but I have some questions.
> 
> The degu was taken back to the store because it was getting attacked and bitten by his cage mates and the shop is trying to get it adopted alone. I asked if it would ever be able to live with another degu and they said they have tried 3 or 4 times and it ended badly each time so no. Would a degu living alone end up with any kind of issues and basically would it be bored?
> 
> ...


This the male in Stafford by chance? They can happily live on their own yes, they kind of become used to it, not something I would recommend people just do! However in these situations we are left with no choice, as for the cage for a single Degu you should be more than fine. Just provide plenty of toys, things to chew and places to hide and you'll have a very happy degu.

(Girlfriend keeps them aha) :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Ive been looking at adopting a degu that's been at my local [email protected] shop for the last couple of months but I have some questions.
> 
> The degu was taken back to the store because it was getting attacked and bitten by his cage mates and the shop is trying to get it adopted alone. I asked if it would ever be able to live with another degu and they said they have tried 3 or 4 times and it ended badly each time so no. Would a degu living alone end up with any kind of issues and basically would it be bored?
> 
> ...




I ended up with a solo Goo when all the others died (i had bred these & kept all the males in a group). So long as you give them plenty of attention they can do alright. If you get that cage just be aware that they aren't the easiest to clean (i kept rats in them & they are buggers to clean properly). Also with that cage don't put the wire floor in & cover the shelf with some plywood. Keeping Goo's on wire can cause Bumble Foot :devil:.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I ended up with a solo Goo when all the others died (i had bred these & kept all the males in a group). So long as you give them plenty of attention they can do alright. If you get that cage just be aware that they aren't the easiest to clean (i kept rats in them & they are buggers to clean properly). Also with that cage don't put the wire floor in & cover the shelf with some plywood. Keeping Goo's on wire can cause Bumble Foot :devil:.


Thanks for both the replies

The lady I spoke to at pets at home was helpful and explained that the cage needs to have a flat surface. The Idea I had was to put wood over the floor and maybe a few more small pieces of wood higher up the cage with a wooden bed (full of straw) and wheel on the floor for it.

Are they happy to have just a wooden floor or do they need straw down on some of the surfaces as well?

WTNF: its not stafford no its in Scun thorpe, Ill post a pic of him later that I took when I was there last week


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Thanks for both the replies
> 
> The lady I spoke to at pets at home was helpful and explained that the cage needs to have a flat surface. The Idea I had was to put wood over the floor and maybe a few more small pieces of wood higher up the cage with a wooden bed (full of straw) and wheel on the floor for it.
> 
> ...


Ahh okay, Stafford has a male in a very similar situation and they are desperately trying re-home him, he's basically fully grown now too and won't ever go back with a group. We were going to buy him however as the girlfriend wanted at least 3 we couldn't such a shame for the little fella.


----------

